# brake shoes wtf???



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i managed to change the stupid brake shoes on one side and i can't get the drum back on over them. they seem to big. what do i do?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You need to adjust the brakes down. The adjuster is on the bottom of the shoes, turn it in/down.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ok thanks, ill look at it.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well, i turned it but it doesnt seem to affect anything. any other ideas? i need my car. it seems like the thing between the tops of the shoes should press in but it doesnt. one side presses in but the left side's sticks all the way out. this might be the prob.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Release the e-brake


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> Release the e-brake


Ive done that before.........lol


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

96sentra said:


> well, i turned it but it doesnt seem to affect anything. any other ideas? i need my car. it seems like the thing between the tops of the shoes should press in but it doesnt. one side presses in but the left side's sticks all the way out. this might be the prob.


It sounds like the wheel cylinder needs a rebuild. Good luck. It's an annoying process.


----------

